# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  The Anxiety Monster

## Cuchculan

Anxiety is a monster. Tell us exactly what your monster looks like? If you could give it a face. A shape. A colour. Even a name.

----------


## Relle

If I had to describe mine, I’d say it looks something with big beady eyes. I’m terrified of big spiders so I’d imagine that’s what it should look like.

----------


## fetisha

I don't have an idea of what it looks like or even care since I focus on too much on what it has done to me most of my life.  ::(:

----------


## kevinjoseph

My anxiety looks like me, but a scared me that doesn't trust the world or other people, who has been hurt and needs to be listened to but not appeased and allowed to dictate my life.  Also, he has a goatee since all evil twins do.

----------


## Cuchculan

A confused older version of myself.

----------


## PinkButterfly

My reflection in the mirror ...  ::(:

----------


## Koalafan

A terrified, paranoid version of myself

----------


## fordaisy

> My anxiety looks like me, but a scared me that doesn't trust the world or other people, who has been hurt and needs to be listened to but not appeased and allowed to dictate my life.  Also, he has a goatee since all evil twins do.



Kevin, didn't you use to be a moderator on anxiety zone?  I remember Your name from somewhere.

----------


## Cuchculan

He did. As did I and many others.

----------


## PinkButterfly

I remember you forDaisy also and I was a Mod there too lol...  

THE FREAKING ANXIETY MONSTER IS MESSING WITH ME MORE AND MORE THE LAST FEW MONTHS AND I AM ABOUT TO KICK IT IN THE [BEEP] WHICH WOULD MEAN KICKING MY OWN [BEEP]!! LOL.. So sorry for the caps but I am just sick and tired of being sick and tired.

----------


## CeCe

It's big, hairy, scary, and wants to eat me  ::(:

----------


## scottx

its nothing

----------

